# Fuji X10



## b_gossweiler (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought I share this statement is from Jeffrey Friedl with you:


			
				Jeffrey Friedl said:
			
		

> For somewhat of a surprise, scroll down to the pair of cat-on-a-door photos, then read the paragraph immediately *above* them:
> 
> http://www.ryanbrenizer.com/2012/01/review-nikon-j1-versus-fuji-x10/
> 
> (If you don’t know Ryan Brenizer, he’s a world-class wedding/event photographer in NYC)



This is very interesting, isn't it?

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the link.


----------

